# My fish room



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Started my fish room here is a couple of pics so far, hubby is being really nice and helping


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep, Hubby's are really helpful that way.  

So tell us about the plan. Don't make us wait for pics.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Room....check.

Fish....ummmmm.....


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Fishroom= Your significant other has had enough lol. 

Just teasin' Pat...Well not in my case my hubby has had enough but it still doesn't keep tanks from creeping out of the fishroom. 

I like the paint color! 

Love the second photo of the poor hubby slaving away lol. Lucky! I got forced into the basement, no pretty walls or carpeting for me. 

Can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Fishroom= Your significant other has had enough lol.
> 
> Just teasin' Pat...Well not in my case my hubby has had enough but it still doesn't keep tanks from creeping out of the fishroom.
> 
> ...


Thanks Iam in the basement to This room was doing nothing so it was fish in here or the bedroom lol


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh sweet pat, I can't wait to see more. Get hubby to work overtime =)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

FishyCracker said:


> Oh sweet pat, I can't wait to see more. Get hubby to work overtime =)


 lol hes trying to get out of putting the stands together so I told him Ill do it myself and he said nevermind Ill do it  Then he said hes going to the beerstore in a while


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like he knows what he is doing. Every so often you have to stand back and critique your work. It is part of the QA check. It is also very important to stay hydrated when you are working hard.

Cheers!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

He is so cute he put together the stands and then proceded to tell me the tanks I could fit on there. Last year he told me I could only have 2 tanks lol While we were putting the stands together I recieved a flower delivery he ordered 2 lily for me for easter they have little stuffed birds in them. Either he loves me very much or hes dating the flower lady lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> he's dating the flower lady lol


drat...how did you guess????


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> drat...how did you guess????


 After 36 years its not hard, I wish he would just bring one home that does dishes lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Pat! Instead of an art exibition when you are done you should have a fish exibition lol. I'll bring the wine, who's bringing the cheese?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Hey Pat! Instead of an art exibition when you are done you should have a fish exibition lol. I'll bring the wine, who's bringing the cheese?


I have goldfish crackers lol


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice room, can't wait to see the finished product. My advice is not to carpet the floor, one leak in either a tank or from the foundation and you'll have to pull it all up. 

My friend had to replace his three times, he finally got wise and tiled the whole thing.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Very nice room, can't wait to see the finished product. My advice is not to carpet the floor, one leak in either a tank or from the foundation and you'll have to pull it all up.
> 
> My friend had to replace his three times, he finally got wise and tiled the whole thing.


Its only indoor outdoor carpeting it has a waterproof rubber backing. I wanted to just paint it hubby wanted carpet. Also theres no heat in there only the wood stove so the floor is always cold. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

Any Updates?


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

I guess the fishroom was never finished.... Haven't seen any updates after having such a fast start...


----------

